# Brake Noise/Squeal?!!!



## montyawn7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Within the last month, my TT (3.2 MK 2 with 9K miles) has developed a terrible brake noise/squeal. The first time it happened we were leaving a car park and as soon as I touched the brakes it make a a horrible grinding noise and now it make a horrible squealing (sounds like metal on metal) when pulling up to a light in a normal manner or slowing down. BUT, if I get up some speed and then stop aggressively, the noise goes away and then its fine for a day but it starts all over again. Has anybody else had this problem? I can't imagine the brakes need replacing already? We drive our car like a normal person so we have not abused the brakes like if it was raced.

I'm going to take it to the dealer on monday but I thought I'd check with the hive-mind to see if there is any history of this?


----------



## gw76 (Apr 1, 2005)

Do a search. Post upon post about this......


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

montyawn7 said:


> Within the last month, my TT (3.2 MK 2 with 9K miles) has developed a terrible brake noise/squeal. The first time it happened we were leaving a car park and as soon as I touched the brakes it make a a horrible grinding noise and now it make a horrible squealing (sounds like metal on metal) when pulling up to a light in a normal manner or slowing down. BUT, if I get up some speed and then stop aggressively, the noise goes away and then its fine for a day but it starts all over again. Has anybody else had this problem? I can't imagine the brakes need replacing already? We drive our car like a normal person so we have not abused the brakes like if it was raced.
> 
> I'm going to take it to the dealer on monday but I thought I'd check with the hive-mind to see if there is any history of this?


its funny you should mention this. just the last couple days my car did the same. its the 2.0tfsi but it did squeek when slowing down to a traffic light a couple times then went away. but seemed to do it to start off with on a cold morning. i dont know whether it is to do with the cold or the possibility of a rust or some other build up that comes over night or when stationary for a longer time span. this theory would make sense as if you hit the brakes hard the disks heat up very quickly and so pads getting hot and then having no squeek due to the amount of heat. its probably worth getting checked out just in case, could be a warped disk or glazed pad but this is only really seen when having pushing the car pretty hard then stopping still so the brakes dont cool down from the air flow. if the problem persists see a professional :wink:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, in my experiences (which aren't always correct) I've found that the sqeaky brakes is something that comes and goes - I think others on here may agree.

I've noticed it when the car has been driven alot in dry weather and then the problem goes when the car has been driven in wet weather, really echoing the previous post. I heard it the other day when I was out in the car and it went during the same trip.

I suppose it really depends on how bad the 'squeal' is, I've not considered mine to be sufficiently bad enough for a trip to the dealers.

Regards, Rich.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

I know stateside there is this:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt2/msgs/39154.phtml


----------



## montyawn7 (Feb 7, 2007)

gw76 said:


> Do a search. Post upon post about this......


GW76....I have done a search on "squeal" and "brakes" with no results on this forum and in google with no results. Perhaps you could enlighten me and tell me what I am doing wrong. :?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

My car has suffered with this for a while now, I told them at the first service and was told it was investigated but nothing they could do, as it was due to 'the alloy wheels you have sir'.. :?

The US site makes interesting reading! What is TSB? Am I being stoopid? :lol:


----------



## montyawn7 (Feb 7, 2007)

TSB is a "Technical Service Bulletin"....


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Try this link for a previous post. I could find it on my list of past postings but not when I did a normal search ? Is the forum search working properly ?

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=125965


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

There has been various different posts on this forum on this subject, it appears to be a common problem. Mine squeal just as you are about to become stationary, it is loud and very embarrasing. When car was in for service I asked Audi to check squeal, but got the usual shite you would expect from a dealer, "cleaned the brakes sir and they are now ok" what a load of pish. They said if I wanted further investigation I would have to book car in and have brakes stripped down at my cost - poke it. I recall a previous post saying that if you takes the pads out and put a very small 45 degree chamfer (file possibly) on the corner of the pad that is facing the direction of the disk that this alleviates the problem, dunno I havent tried that. Quite sad that many are faced with an embarrasing squeal which happens regularly (not all the time) after forking out good money on a supposed top end make and model of car, but I suppose it s no worse than the sagging seat situation again that shouldnt happen with such a prestigous car manufacturer such as Audi, has made my mind up that it will be my 1st and last TT guaranteed.


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=127883

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=123879

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=125965

There are three previous posts in the last couple of months


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I posted some comments a couple of weeks ago regarding this problem...my squeal has improved a wee bit, but its still there. To be honest, (apologies for going off field with this) I'm getting a little disappointed with the various niggles and I'm beginning to think that the MkII is not the finished article, as is the same with many new designs. The rattles coming fom my glove box, the centre consul and dashboard are driving me insane. (not to mention the car being off the road for a week while the dealers tried to fix the horrendous wind noise from the drivers window. )

I remember Audi's were bullet proof at one time.

Rant over...I still love the car really..i just wish it was screwed together better!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Sirus said:


> I posted some comments a couple of weeks ago regarding this problem...my squeal has improved a wee bit, but its still there. To be honest, (apologies for going off field with this) I'm getting a little disappointed with the various niggles and I'm beginning to think that the MkII is not the finished article, as is the same with many new designs. The rattles coming fom my glove box, the centre consul and dashboard are driving me insane. (not to mention the car being off the road for a week while the dealers tried to fix the horrendous wind noise from the drivers window. )
> 
> I remember Audi's were bullet proof at one time.
> 
> Rant over...I still love the car really..i just wish it was screwed together better!


I have noticed a rattle noise coming from my dash/glovebox, i cant pinpoint it and im not sure why the hell it has started doing it. did you get it fixed and where exactly did the noise come from.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

McKenzie, i got the wind noise fixed, but I havent addressed the rattles as yet....its so difficult to pin point where the sound is coming from when you're driving.... :?


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

montyawn7 said:


> Within the last month, my TT (3.2 MK 2 with 9K miles) has developed a terrible brake noise/squeal. The first time it happened we were leaving a car park and as soon as I touched the brakes it make a a horrible grinding noise and now it make a horrible squealing (sounds like metal on metal) when pulling up to a light in a normal manner or slowing down. BUT, if I get up some speed and then stop aggressively, the noise goes away and then its fine for a day but it starts all over again. Has anybody else had this problem? I can't imagine the brakes need replacing already? We drive our car like a normal person so we have not abused the brakes like if it was raced.
> 
> I'm going to take it to the dealer on monday but I thought I'd check with the hive-mind to see if there is any history of this?


I ran into the exact same problem with 13,000 kilometers on my clock..... my brakes started to make this really ugly braking sound.... I took it to the service to check it and they didnt find any problems with it.... untill the next day it started happining again... drove me crazyy for a week..... it seemed the sound was heard very well from the inside and the touch on the brakes with ur foot was very rough..... it felt like metal on metal exactly the way u mentioned it.... i took it back to them and showed them by taking one of the guys for a drive and he did hear it as well.... they FULLY checked it this time and changed pads for me.... i still have the old ones.... can send u pics of what they look like... it seems there was times i was braking too hard and i distroyed them.... supposidly still had to pay for them....


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Had my pads replaced with a "New design" a few months ago. They started squealing again the other day.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Had my pads replaced with a "New design" a few months ago. They started squealing again the other day.


Frustrating isn't it!? Mine settled after about 6 months. Occasionally it returns and I find a jet wash of the brakes clears them. I think they are sensitive to dust, salt, grit... etc. Perhaps the pads ride close to the discs?
.


----------



## silvesy (Nov 12, 2007)

I have had the same brake noise problem and rattling. However, I think that it might be the cold weather, however since it happens very rarely, so I haven't addressed it yet...

More importantly I recently had some rattling in the dashboard. It took me ages to pinpoint. It turned out to be one of the climate dials. How did I pinpoint it, While I was driving, I held each part until the sound stopped. Hope this helps


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Silvesy, Ive been driving while pushing the glove comparment shut, holding teh handbrake, pushing and prodding all areas of the centre dash.....but I never thought about the climate dials, I'll be doing that tomorrow on the way to the office. Fingers crossed! :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Noise from the 5 air duct adjusting rings (i assume this is what you call climate dials) is a common source of 'creaking' noise, especially when it's really cold. If you grip the dials and firmly wiggle them about you can feel a slight movement. The noise then stops. I have got used to doing this before I set off on cold mornings, otherwise its invariably the dial you can't reach whilst driving, that's causing the problem :?


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I initially had the thought that us TT drivers are a bit fussy and anal about rattles etc...however Ive just had a drive in a friend's new A4 TDi, with S-kit and other gizmo's n gagdgets.

Not a squeak or rattle to be heard..lovely motor, feels very planted.



(pd I did notice a slight rattling noise from the directional buttons on the airvents..in the centre position they tend to feel loose, however when you move them to the right or left they stiffen up..Im trying everything!)


----------

